# Radio Heimat: Bier, Pommes und Fußball im neuen Trailer



## Phean (30. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Radio Heimat: Bier, Pommes und Fußball im neuen Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Radio Heimat: Bier, Pommes und Fußball im neuen Trailer


----------



## Briareos (30. Juni 2016)

Kleiner Tipp: Das gleichnamige Buch, auf dem der Film basiert, von Frank Goosen kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen ... wie eigentlich alle Bücher von ihm. Sind nicht sehr umfangreich, aber sehr gut geschriebene, persönliche Milieustudien "ausm Pott".


----------

